# Welcome Neil: New East Anglia Rep



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Please welcome Neil (neilc) as the the Regional Rep for East Anglia 

Been a while since we last had a rep in this region so hopefully the East Anglia TT owners will greatly benefit from Neil bringing his own fresh ideas and representing this area.

Best of luck Neil and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are always here to help.

Robb


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Please welcome Neil (neilc) as the the Regional Rep for East Anglia
> 
> Been a while since we last had a rep in this region so hopefully the East Anglia TT owners will greatly benefit from Neil bringing his own fresh ideas and representing this area.
> 
> ...


Thats great , thanks Robb. I am looking forward too coming up with some good meets and maybe even some TT only trackdays etc.

Thanks for your help.

Neil


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

firkin heck neil........wd m8ee on new reps job. now i wont have to badger the admin for a response to your helping in the damaged bodywork area as you can hassle them yourself now m8......Robb replied but that was as far as it went :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats Neil and good luck with your new role 

Paul


----------

